

Microsoft gets hit by another anti-trust complaint - vaksel
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-10144602-75.html

======
vaksel
I'm not a MS fan boy...but this shit is getting ridiculous. All they are doing
is offering another feature in their product to get ahead. Its not like
Windows doesn't allow you to install anything else. Whats next Calculator
software companies bitching that Windows comes with a calculator?

